# locomtive plans?



## hammers-n-nails (May 25, 2009)

does anyone now where i can get a complete set of prints for a 1 1/2'' scale(7 1/2'' gauge) locomotive a 4-4-0 or something like that


----------



## Maryak (May 25, 2009)

Try here,

http://www.myhobbystore.com/c/96/Plans---Locomotive.html?Page=3

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Ora Banda (May 25, 2009)

Or try here...

http://www.ajreeves.com/


----------



## tel (May 25, 2009)

Or *HERE*


----------



## Jeff02 (May 25, 2009)

In the US

http://www.littleengines.com/

http://www.railroadsupply.com/4.4.0.html


----------

